# Angeln in den Vogesen ?!



## kahluasol (5. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wir möchten am WE mal die Gewässer in den Vogesen testen. Kann mir einer von Euch einen Tip geben wo man am besten spinnen kann ? Gerne auf Forellen, etc. aber auch Zander.
Und wo man sich am WE Karten kaufen kann in Frankreich....
Danke schon mal.

Grüße
Kahluasol


----------



## knollwinst (6. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in den Vogesen ?!*

Moin Kahluasol, 

Ich war letztes Jahr in der Nähe von Münster im "Lac Vert" in der Nähe von Col de la Schlucht fischen. Ich habe allerdings Karpfen geangelt, und habe daher keine Ahnung, wie das mit Raubfischen aussieht! Den Targesschein habe ich einer Drogerie in Münster gekauft, und dass man den dort bekommt, im Touristenbüro erfahren! War aber recht teuer, so ca. 15€ für einen Tag! 
Viel Erfolg dann!
Gruss Knollwin


----------



## klappspaten (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Vogesen ?!*

Sehr schön auch lac de la fischboedle, lac des truites oder die fecht! karte gibts wie schon beschrieben in der drogerie gutleben in munster. schöne landschaft, sauberstes wasser, leckere forellen...


----------



## klappspaten (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Vogesen ?!*


----------



## J-son (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Vogesen ?!*

Der eine Deiner Diskussionspartner war vor 1 1/2 Jahren das letzte mal online, und der andere im Oktober letztes Jahr...der Thread ist von 2004.
Aber trotzdem, sieht nett aus das Gewässer, und ist auch nicht soo weit weg von mir=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------

